# Am I Really Weird?!



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok so I have had many people point out that I am weird with my dogs..lol. Now keep in mind I am diagnosed with OCD. Mine isn't so back that it hurts my daily life so I have opted to not take meds. Well.. Anytime I go anywhere with my dogs I pack little backpacks with bowls, food, bottled water, treats and toys. The dogs are only allowed bottled water when we are away from home and I always keep some in the car. And I keep treats close by all the time. I keep treats in my trunk and in my purse. 


I have many things about me that people laugh at but I wanted to post these up because again lastnight someone thought it was funny that I keep treats in my car...LOL

I figure I pack for my kids when they leave so why not my doggy kids too....


Do you guys think I'm weird???


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think your weird. I think its great that you think ahead.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well thank you Marie....


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

My dogs only drink bottle water when we're away from home. I always have treats too. They take turns riding when not showing so I always give them a treat for doing well. I have to keep them socialized so I take them to busy parking lots and walk them around so they see lots of people coming and going and they don't see any other dogs around like they would at a dog show. My dogs and I live 10 miles from the closest town and it's very small so we go down the road to a bigger town where they can see more people. I think you are not weird at all.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

nope i dont think that is wierd at all. dogs have basic needs too even when they are away from home. I think its great that you take care of your dogs like that. When we went on vacation last year Peanut had his own suitcase with his food, water, toys, lifejacket, booties(we were in the desert at the river..hot ground with sharp rocks) blankets, travel food water stainless steel feeder and I even brought his little kiddie pool. Peanut too also only drinks bottle water..i dont like the taste of the tap water where i live so i dont give it to him so he gets little bottles of water when we go out.

I think you are totally normal but I am a weird about my dog too..i dont have real kids so hes my little one


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

no way hun, i ave treats in my car too! and i keep waters in the trunk... i invested in those "tavel bowels" that u can fold up and all taht... i forget what they are called, but just in case its hreally hot out i can give them some watter...

kenya likes to drink out of the water bottle tho lol....



PeanutsMommy said:


> I think you are totally normal but I am a weird about my dog too..i dont have real kids so hes my little one


same here.... im ALWAYS talking about her hahaha ppl are like "shut up with the dog already!" hah


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol to Kenya drinking out the water bottle!!

I dont think its weird at all!! I will be standing in line to pay for something at the store, and reach in my pocket for my money and a dog treat will fall out and people will just look at me strange. LIKE IM GOING TO EAT IT!! Lol. I like you, like to always be prepared!! And in some cases I think it makes you a more responcible owner. I.E. Having water incase the dogs get too hot!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Lol to Kenya drinking out the water bottle!!
> 
> I dont think its weird at all!! I will be standing in line to pay for something at the store, *and reach in my pocket for my money and a dog treat will fall out and people will just look at me strange. LIKE IM GOING TO EAT IT!! *Lol. I like you, like to always be prepared!! And in some cases I think it makes you a more responcible owner. I.E. Having water incase the dogs get too hot!


ohman thats hilarous ahaha.... i think on day i am gonna do that, reach in my pocket and just pull out all kinds of pupcorn LMFAO...a ahhaha


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You not wierd I do the same. I have one of those green bags packed with everything I might need. I even have extra leashes and collars along just in case something happens. I have toys and treats. Water, bowls, food, poops bags, wipes, plastic bags ( in case there is one garbage can around) paper towels. Anything I think might help take care of the puppers better.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> You not wierd I do the same. I have one of those green bags packed with everything I might need. I even have extra leashes and collars along just in case something happens. I have toys and treats. Water, bowls, food, poops bags, wipes, plastic bags ( in case there is one garbage can around) paper towels. Anything I think might help take care of the puppers better.


awww yes i am with you on the poo bags and wipes. when kenya was a tiny tike, she would poo and step in it... ugggh sucked so bad... now she runs away from it like its going to kill her


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Why are they allowed only bottled water? I might find that a slight bit strange if other water is available


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uhm the bottled water thing yes lol. Though I have been around enough OCD people to understand it...random water is germy, dirty, ect.

Put I have a pack with bowls, food, treats, collars, leashed, and doggy first aid in my truck that stays in there all the time. Is my doggy ER kit lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess it depends on how long you're going to be gone. If you're just going to Dairy Queen or something it could be a little extreme, but if we're talking road trip then that's just necessary.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> Why are they allowed only bottled water? I might find that a slight bit strange if other water is available


We have hard water and it tastes gross to me so I dont like to give it to my dog. It leaves white stains on cups and bowls. Between Peanut and I we go thru 4 5 gallon water bottles a week.


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the same prob but take meds. When I got my pup I thought about doing the same thing, but then my wife said I was going a bit over board I thought about it and agreed.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> We have hard water and it tastes gross to me so I dont like to give it to my dog. It leaves white stains on cups and bowls. Between Peanut and I we go thru 4 5 gallon water bottles a week.


i ahve one of those faucet filters for the girls. when we are out and about, i ahve auqafine for them, but when we are at home, the filtered water isnt that bad  and being from MEX, i know wat yucky water is ahahhaa


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> We have hard water and it tastes gross to me so I dont like to give it to my dog. It leaves white stains on cups and bowls. Between Peanut and I we go thru 4 5 gallon water bottles a week.


Peanut is like most dogs I'm sure. He/she probably enjoys licking its own butthole and genetalia. You think she/he won't like the taste of the water?

j/k


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i dont think drinking hard water is good....so i dont make him since i have a water machine thats what i give him


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

ok fair enough


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

you not weird!
if i had a dog.. and a car ill sure do same!
youre a good dog-momy ^^


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

and Peanut is an odd one...he does spend a lot of time cleaning his nuts but i think he finds his butt gross he never cleans it (i am with him 24/7)


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> Why are they allowed only bottled water? I might find that a slight bit strange if other water is available


I know my water is safe and clean. I have a brita filter on the faucet and then we poor the water into a brita water pitcher. It gets cleaned twice!!

My dogs maynot care about clean water but I treat the same way I do my kids. Most of the time we even use bottled water when we visit people..hehehe. Some of the things I do I can not stop. Even if I were to know someone filters their water I can't bring myself to give to the dogs. It's like a spot on the carpet. It could be 3am and I'm laying in bed, if I know the spot is there I must go and clean it or I can't do anything else....it's like I can't focus or something, very strange and annoying..lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

grizzs backpack hangs in the pantry. It's always fully stocked with treats, toys, water, toys, and if I need food I will pack it. I don't think your weird at all. I don't need treats in my car cuz when grizz leaves the house I always bring his pack. Oh and grizz prefers dasani over aquafina LOL ... It's a coke pepsi thing. LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> grizzs backpack hangs in the pantry. It's always fully stocked with treats, toys, water, toys, and if I need food I will pack it. I don't think your weird at all. I don't need treats in my car cuz when grizz leaves the house I always bring his pack. Oh and grizz prefers dasani over aquafina LOL ... It's a coke pepsi thing. LOL


EWWW DESANI IS FILTERED IN HAYWARD... yuck


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

see people dont understand real dog people, i to have dog bowls and leashes and collars and beds and all kinds of things in the car including sanitary wipes paper towels(puppy always sh!ting on the back seat instead of the yard) toys treats food did i mention toys?

only true dog people care this much to make sure their dog is comfy when away from home.
i have a f250 pick up with a canopy and i have a very coft carpeted carpet kit with padded seats back there for the dogs to
sit/lay on.


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

lol ur not weird you just love your dogs.. i have bags of treats all over..home, in my car,and even at my friends lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

bullydogla said:


> Why are they allowed only bottled water? I might find that a slight bit strange if other water is available


just like the change of water in different places may upset your stomach and make you sick it does the same for dogs. Water is different when you go different places bottled water is the safest way to go. While I dont always pack bottled water I do take jugs and bring my own water from the house. One of the worst things to have is a dog sick with the poops and nausea when your away from home because of a change in water. Something that could be completey avoided


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> just like the change of water in different places may upset your stomach and make you sick


i been sick all the first week i was in france ! and the first month when i get back home!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You are nowhere being weird...you are just a good planner!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

not weird but i think your crazy in a funny good way!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I put treats in the glove department and I bring water bottles on hot days. I even had treats in my purse too. I dont do it unless I'm going to be out all day with them...so I dont think its weird.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Before my truck crapped out on me, I kept treats and a jug of water in there b/c on my days off, I always took the dogs to the river to go hiking. I don't carry a purse, so can't pass judgement there, but if it don't fit in my pockets, i pretty much don't need it! Had a first aid kit in my truck for both human and animal alike. Now that my truck, and dogs are gone due to unforeseen circumstances.. I don't have anything to obsess over, other than this baby in my belly who's steadily gettin bigger and kicking much stronger. Once I get moved and settled, I'll look into getting another furkid, but for now, my unborn baby is my only concern, and making the best choices for her and myself. 

As far as the OCD thing... I worked/trained under a woman for 3 1/2 years (groomer who ran a salon/boarding kennel and we did obedience training)... she was on meds, and I could always tell when she was without them. I very quickly adjusted to what I thought were her quirky ways, and once I was adjusted, it was just like routine. Most of her "quirks" were actually just common sense things, like the way the records were kept of all clients/boarders..., how a dog was bathed/dried/groomed..., etc. I don't have OCD.. but I'm a Virgo, and very organized, I like things a certain way, and I can tell when something's been moved from the original position/place I put it... call me crazy, but it's true.

So, with all that said... to the OP... no, I don't find your habits weird at all! Keep on doin you, and don't worry about what other people say. I'm sure if you sit and watch these same people, you'll find something about them that you think is weird, but to them is perfectly normal!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a fanny pack in my car from the red cross and it says PET on it in big letters and it's a pet first aid kit that i can wear as a fanny pack. I haven't used it yet (hopefully won't ever have to!) but it's in there and that makes me feel good, I got it after I took a pet CPR and first aid class. And after my class there was a time when I had to bandage a dogs ear and once the dog got to the vet they said the person who did the wrap job (me!) did an excellent job! I was struttin' happily for days. Aaaanyways, I always have treats in my pocket and purse and in the car and everywhere else. I forget to take the treats out and watch the jacket and that's when it gets icky haha. Bear has a backpack and I put bottled water in it for em when we go on long walks and whatnot


----------

